# Ground beef small Vermont recall



## Rings Я Us (Oct 13, 2017)

http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2017/10/ground-beef-recalled-because-of-e-coli-o157h7-illnesses/


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 14, 2017)

Rings I read about that in a local rag. It appears that the meat recalled from the store has tested negative for e-coli, and the two individuals are fine.  

Chris


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 14, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> Rings I read about that in a local rag. It appears that the meat recalled from the store has tested negative for e-coli, and the two individuals are fine.
> 
> Chris



Lol... cool. Yeah, it was a recall of like a couple hundred pounds I think they said.. Not to much anyways.. Good to hear it was a false alarm.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm not sure if it was a false alarm. Yes, the recalled meat was tested and tested negative, but the two children still came down with e-coli poisoning. The only thing they had in common was hamburger night at the farm, and the hamburger is only sold there. That was the reason for the recall. 133 pounds of meat recalled "just in case" is good business practice for a local homegrown store.


----------

